# 3 does kidded



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Easter Sunday started my kidding season. It was also my mothers birthday. 

1st doe, Jubilee, a purebred Lamancha, gave me twin does!

2nd doe, Vicki, a % Lamancha, gave me a single doe.

Today, April fools day.......

Phoenix, a purebred Oberhasli, gave me twin Oberian doelings!

:stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

congrats on all your healthy babies!:kidblack:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

These 2 are the first set born-purebred Lamancha doeling.....Luann and Zika


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one is an unnamed 75% Lamancha doeling- already spoken for!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

And last, but not least.....my first attempt at mini's! (I had then years ago when there was no such thing as minis! They were not bred by choice, either. Blasted Nigie buck got loose!)

Oberian twin does!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! They are all beautiful! Of corse you know I'm partial to my Juby babies  lol! And that % doe is absolutely adorable!! 

And congrats on all the DOES! Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Got home form work tonight and went to the barn to start night chores. When I peeked in the stall, there were 2 while kids that were not there when I left! Tedi delivered twins for me! Twin Lamancha DOELINGS! That makes 4 does who have kidded so far and 7 doelings making an appearance!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

That is great. Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That is wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The newest ones. One girl has moms elf ears and the other has dads gopher ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

This morning my PB Nubian doe gave birth to twin, moon spotted, black F1 Mini Nubians bucklings! Except for the few moon spots and a tiny bit of white on their head, these guys are solid black!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I gotta bring my girls down for a look-see at your farm some time. Our babies are coming soon, but we'd love to meet you and see yours as well! Congrats on all the DOES! Hope your doe magic rubs off on us!


----------

